# ASX Trading Calendar - 2009



## bigdog (5 October 2009)

ASX Trading Calendar - 2009
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2009.htm

Labour Day  Monday 5 October NSW / SA / ACT OPEN No Settlement - ASTC Settlement - ACH NO 

ASX Trading today could be lower because of NSW and ACT public holiday!!!!


----------



## bigdog (20 December 2009)

*ASX Trading Calendar & Holidays*

*2009*
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2009.htm

Last Business Day before Christmas Day Thursday 24 December CLOSE EARLY

Christmas Day Friday 25 December  CLOSED  

Boxing Day  Monday 28 December  CLOSED 

Last Business Day of the Year Thursday 31 December CLOSE EARLY

*2010*
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2010.htm

New Year’s Day Friday 1 January  CLOSED 

Australia Day Tuesday 26 January  CLOSED


----------



## bigdog (24 December 2009)

*reminder - early finish with ASX trading today usually 2:00 PM!!*

2009
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operatio...r/asx/2009.htm

Last Business Day before Christmas Day Thursday 24 December CLOSE EARLY

Christmas Day Friday 25 December CLOSED 

Boxing Day Monday 28 December CLOSED 

Last Business Day of the Year Thursday 31 December CLOSE EARLY

2010
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operatio...r/asx/2010.htm

New Year’s Day Friday 1 January CLOSED 

Australia Day Tuesday 26 January CLOSED

409


----------



## bigdog (30 December 2009)

*reminder - early finish with ASX trading today DEC 31 Normal trading ceases at 14:10 (Sydney time)*

*2009*
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2009.htm

*2010*
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2010.htm

New Year’s Day Friday 1 January CLOSED 

Australia Day Tuesday 26 January CLOSED

532


----------



## SmellyTerror (1 January 2010)

Appreciated the effort, bigdog. Thanks.


----------

